# Experiences with Off the Track Standardbreds



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

Are you looking at pacers or trotters? 

I only have experience with pacers but they are usually very easy to retrain. Depending on how long they have raced and if they are free legged pacers also make a big difference. I have a pacer of my own and am heavily involved in retraining those off the track with a adoption society specializing in standardbreds.

Just a little example. We got a gelding in late afternoon Monday in the program and the next day we lunged w/t/c, saddled and rode him w/t his first ever ride. He had his second ride on Thursday and we got some canter strides in.

For the most part they are calm, willing to learn and take everything in stride.


----------



## laceyj19 (Apr 4, 2014)

I had assumed trotters would be easier to retrain, but from the sounds of it pacers are equally so! Thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

They are awesome, bid-able and generally very smart and willing horses. I have heard some folks say they are "one person horses" but I am not sure how much I believe that.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Standardbreds are fantastic horses, and much easier to retrain than Thoroughbreds. Some of them do have their own little challenges [like with a pacer, training them not to pace, or to only pace on command] but overall I find them to be a great breed, and very versatile. I've known Standies that do everything from cattle work to eventing and more. They have most of the athleticism of Thoroughbreds with significantly less of the fire, generally speaking. Often, they make great beginner's horses once they've had some undersaddle training.

A friend has just gotten a Standie. She's a beginner and her girl is a 3yo unbroken filly - recipe for disaster yes? - but I'll do the breaking and training and I expect this extremely intelligent young horse will be broke walk/trot/canter within three to four rides. I'd like to put 30 days on her, and ideally be in charge of riding her for trail rides until she's had a few more miles and her owner is a little more capable in the saddle.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

My first several horses were OTSTBs. Easy to get going under saddle. I sold them as low level hunters to other kids. I don't know how far any of them went with that.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I've had four OTSTBs. Three were very willing and smart. All had great personalities and never caused me any grief with respect issues. All were pacers and all successfully retrained under saddle - one originally for English and jumping, then changed to western trail, the other two from the track directly to trail. Great horses.

The one that I had trouble with was an odd one - everything about her was odd. For starters, she was 17+ hands! What the heck? And from the first time I met her, I knew she was odd. Plus she didn't really know if she was a pacer or a trotter. It was weird. Everyone I know that met her couldn't figure her out and she needed a lot of time. The original owner was actually concerned about her when she was young because she grew so much, so fast. I think she was a bit messed up from the beginning. However, with proper, frequent and solid training, the last I heard is that she is doing well. She just needed someone with more time than I had available. Despite her difficulties, she also had a great personality and despite her size, she was a big chicken. Always hiding behind me or the other horse for protection. LOL


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I had two, when living in Italy. One off the track, 3 year old gelding, one mare, out of a recipient mare program of the local university. Both absolute pieces of cake to start under saddle, with a little patience. Both turned very very people oriented within days, smart as a whip, with a few cute quirks. Both I sold to mere beginners when I left the country, and they are more than happy with them.
eta: check out my album, page 2, Blusmar, the mare. Have no pics of the gelding, sorry. She was 16.2hh


----------



## mazza0007 (Sep 23, 2013)

My Standie is awesome. He loves to go trail riding, he's much smarter than my thoroughbred and he's very calm. He is very much a one person horse, he will try anything for me even though I'm not that experienced but for anyone else he just refuses.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

It depends what you want them for. 

I've known a lot of really sweet Standardbreds, they often make great trail horses. However, I personally don't think they're that versatile. While they can do low level things often that seems to be their limit. They also have a very low resale value, no matter how well they're trained. 

They seem easier than TBs to retrain.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Saskia said:


> It depends what you want them for.
> 
> I've known a lot of really sweet Standardbreds, they often make great trail horses.* However, I personally don't think they're that versatile.* While they can do low level things often that seems to be their limit. They also have a very low resale value, no matter how well they're trained.
> 
> They seem easier than TBs to retrain.


You couldn't be more wrong. Standardbreds have gone on to Grand Prix Dressage, Jumpers and even Olympic level Eventing. 

They are bred to be versatile and athletic. People greatly underestimate the Standardbreds ability. 

I am actually about to start retraining and rehoming Standies as they come off the track. I have teamed up with the trainers at my local track and as horses finish their race career they will come to me for training and rehoming.

I highly recommend checking these pages out and doing some more reading ;-)

https://www.facebook.com/UnderestimatedStandardbreds

http://www.standardbredfanclub.com/jumpers.html


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

roadswarrior said:


> Are you looking at pacers or trotters?
> 
> I only have experience with pacers but they are usually very easy to retrain. Depending on how long they have raced and if they are free legged pacers also make a big difference. I have a pacer of my own and am heavily involved in retraining those off the track with a adoption society specializing in standardbreds.
> 
> ...


Second Chance??

I know you probably don't get it very much. But thanks for helping those beauties find homes. I love standardbreds. They're great horses.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Also another thing to consider... a lot of Warmbloods such as the Selle Francais trace back to Standardbreds in their lines at one point or another ;-)


----------



## Horseforfamily (Apr 28, 2014)

*Standardbreds a family horse?*

I am knew to the idea of a Standardbred, but not to horses (Quarter, Arabian and TB). But I am researching for a new horse in about a year's time. So for the ones who have experience with Standardbreds, what do you think about them being a family horse? I have 19 years experience with horses (English and Western), but the kicker is... I have three small children who are showing an interest in horses. We can only get one horse. I see these horses go onto big things, but what about a child that wants to give it a bath, be lead around, or a 7 year old that wants to learn how to ride? Is it too much horse? Would a Quarter horse be better? I want to trail ride Western and do ride alone. Now I am exercising horses for a local barn. How do you find a horse that can meet such opposite ends of the spectrum? Safety is most important. I prefer a laid back horse and ride in the forest. If I could double with one kid that would be cool too or bareback alone in an arena. I know it all depends on the actual horse, but have you seen Standardbreds with small kids? Or just the old ones? What about lameness issues from being raced? Thanks!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Horseforfamily said:


> I am knew to the idea of a Standardbred, but not to horses (Quarter, Arabian and TB). But I am researching for a new horse in about a year's time. So for the ones who have experience with Standardbreds, what do you think about them being a family horse? I have 19 years experience with horses (English and Western), but the kicker is... I have three small children who are showing an interest in horses. We can only get one horse. I see these horses go onto big things, but what about a child that wants to give it a bath, be lead around, or a 7 year old that wants to learn how to ride? Is it too much horse? Would a Quarter horse be better? I want to trail ride Western and do ride alone. Now I am exercising horses for a local barn. How do you find a horse that can meet such opposite ends of the spectrum? Safety is most important. I prefer a laid back horse and ride in the forest. If I could double with one kid that would be cool too or bareback alone in an arena. I know it all depends on the actual horse, but have you seen Standardbreds with small kids? Or just the old ones? What about lameness issues from being raced? Thanks!


 Too many variables for me to be comfortable making a blanket statement regarding the breed.

But, one of the conditions of me having horses when I was growing up, and they were all OTSTBs, was that I had to give every relative or family friend a ride whenever my parents said to. I paid for everything, but depended on parents and siblings for rides to/from the acreage where I kept them and that was the deal we made.

My experience was very good. 

As far as lameness, I usually got ones with bowed tendons or other soft tissue disorders. It took time and effort, but all returned to riding soundness level. All jumped low level. I don't know if any went further because I sold them as soon as they would make a decent showing at low level.

Hope you find the perfect horse of whatever breed for you and your family.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think it does depend on the horse but I know a lot of standardbreds who are "family raised". One family nearby breeds a few and has had their daughters (who are teenagers now) working with the horses for years. A few of the trainers at the track have their family working as grooms so kids are cooling out horses. 

As a general rule, the standardbred was created as a horse for the family. A horse your wife could take to market on friday and that you and the family could take to church on sunday (maybe race a little on the way there and back). The goal was always to create a safe horse. I think the horses are still true to that family "origins" mostly because there are a large number of breeder, trainer, driver horses on the track. Standardbreds that don't do well with large numbers of people touching them get gelded and those genes don't get passed on. 

One of the best horses we had was a standardbred. My mom would load us up in a cart and drive us all (three kids between the ages of 8 and 4) around the block. The only time his mis-stepped was when a bicyclist came up behind him in the cart, no warning to him or us in the cart that he was there. The horse spooked and took a quick side step. My mother reaction was to put the horse in a "racing trot" and park him behind the bicyclist as the cyclist tried to climb a hill. The cyclist looked behind him when he felt the horses breath on his back and than my mother yelled at him about horse safety and horses having the right of way. That side step was the worst thing that horse ever did.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Keep in mind, the longer the horse was on the track, the stronger the track and everything associated with it is in it's mind.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. Standardbreds have gone on to Grand Prix Dressage, Jumpers and even Olympic level Eventing.
> 
> They are bred to be versatile and athletic. People greatly underestimate the Standardbreds ability.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response, and I checked out both of your links. But, to me, five famous showjumpers all over 20 years ago pretty much doesn't seem versatile to me. And there are some lovely horses on the facebook page, but again it's all just low level fun stuff. Considering the high amount of Standardbreds around, they are hardly represented in any discipline. 

I think they're nice horses, and for some purposes they are ideal, but they're still not purpose bred for riding.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Except in australia and New Zealand where they are raced under saddle. So they are no more bred for riding than thoroughbreds.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I wouldn't consider intermediate level eventing lower levels and there are plenty of them competing that level. Just like there are lots competing 1.30+ jumpers. 

Also the Selle Francais Warmblood has Standardbred in it. As do other European Warmblood breeds. Standardbreds are bred for athletic ability. So many people are to narrow minded they can't look past the fact they have jug heads and pull a cart racing so they must not be meant for riding. When in fact they originally raced under saddle.

You don't see many out there because people don't give them enough credit. Which is something I am hoping I can help change. I wish more people would open their minds to them.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

rookie said:


> Except in australia and New Zealand where they are raced under saddle. So they are no more bred for riding than thoroughbreds.


Especially since they have Thoroughbred in them :lol:


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Plus Morgan, Naragansett Pacer and a few others. Yes the are under represented in the "elite" levels of competition. This could be due to bias and could be do to some other factor. That said, how many horse owners compete at that level? They are far more talented than many people realize.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

This lovely girl is about to be my next project. She has a beautiful trot and canter and nicely balanced. Hoping to make a dressage horse out of her and some HUS/Hack classes for open shows.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

If anyone near Michigan or Ohio is considering a OTSB be sure to check out New Vocations for adoption. There are a lot of advantages to adopting from them and they are an extremely well respected organization. They have a great website and are also on Facebook. The advantages to their organization are:
A) They only accept horses that are adoptable. They are not a "rescue" per say although there are some horses they have taken on when individuals rescue them off the track and bring them back to health and adoptable condition.
B) They not only have OTT SBs & TBs, they often times get SBs & TBs that have never been raced at all!
C) All of the horses are completely vet checked and then evaluated for their suitability for differant types of riders and uses. You wil know exactly what you are getting. They have trainers on staff who work with each one and many times start the riding horse transition.

A lot of their horses are absolutely stunning and this organization is very active in enlisting the support of the race horse breeders and trainers.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/26609/album/my-critters-4784/blusmar-1st-time-ridden-32570/
This was one of my Standies... she went from embryo transfer recipient/ pasture to riding horse to true family horse with beginners without a problem


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I love New Vocations! They are a fabulous organization and they are very honest about what the horses they have are capable of doing. 

In Canada I highly recommend Second Start. They are on facebook and have a web page. They offer both STBS and TB's.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

New vocations is great and I like the standardbred retirement foundation. The retirement foundation does have a fairly intense adoption contract but they do a good job.


----------

